# Solved: Nvidia Nview Desktop manager



## brokenregistry (Oct 25, 2011)

I recently upgraded my PC from Windows XP pro to Windows 7 64 bit home premium and installed a new graphics card the Nvidia GTX 680. I was disappointed to find out that the new GeForce cards no longer have the Nview Desktop manager available. Only the Quadro series now support Nview. I run two monitors and my TV from the PC and Nview has been one of my favorite softwares for multiple monitors. There are a few websites that give directions on how to install Nview Desktop manager on the new GeForce cards but I had no success. Is anybody knowledgeable on this subject and guide me through a good install?

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 6133 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 195685 MB; D: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 424670 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DX58SO
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled,
Malwarebytes, Updated and Enabled, SuperAntispyware Updated and disabled.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/306.23/306.23-nvidia-control-panel-quick-start-guide.pdf

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-306.23-whql-driver.html

d/load and then run setup


----------



## brokenregistry (Oct 25, 2011)

The following are statements in the first document you listed. My first post was apparently not understood. Please read it again.








"nView Desktop Manager

nView Desktop Manager is available through the Windows control panel as a separate

applet (Windows XP only).



 







MultiView Display Mode (for NVIDIA Quadro NVS graphics cards)

As of driver Release 173, MultiView is available from the Windows Display

Properties->Settings->Advanced tab for Windows XP only."


This Link has a way for Windows 7 and new GTX cards but it didn't work for me 
http://httputility.com/Article/how-to-run-nview-on-windows-7


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

not sure what you are after

check these

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nview_display_us.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/47784-63-enable-nvidia-desktop-manager-windows


----------



## brokenregistry (Oct 25, 2011)

I want to install Nview Desktop Manager on my PC. Nvidia has removed it from the new Geforce cards and made it only installable with The new Quadro cards running on Windows 7. I have a new GeForce card and running Windows 7 Which means it's no longer an option for me. The following Link will explain the problem, I tried it but couldn't get it to run after installing it.
http://httputility.com/Article/how-to-run-nview-on-windows-7


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if there is anything helpful in the nvidia faq,others must have had the same problem

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/list


----------



## brokenregistry (Oct 25, 2011)

Many people have complained to Nvidia and I understand they have a petition somewhere requesting that it be put back in the GeForce cards, but so far Nvidea has ignored the requests. There appears to be some people with GeForce cards that have been successful in installing Desktop Manager. My card has many drivers listed but after opening the newer ones and searching the PC I cannot locate the nview.cab file that seems to be needed for a good install. I did manage to get it installed recently but when I opened the Desktop Manager I couldn't Enable it or get any of its functions working. I'll be scratching my head with this one for awhile.


----------



## brokenregistry (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help Dai! I just redid some of the installs I tried before with a few extra clicks here and there and I got it working. It looks like a complete install with full functionality. I attempted to use the different desktops for different screens option and it worked just fine. I will mark this as solved. The starting point for anyone else that needs nview is this link: http://httputility.com/Article/how-to-run-nview-on-windows-7 . Just remember this is for new GeFoRce cards with Windows 7x64 bit OS's.

George


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted and thanks for posting the link


----------

